# two of my favorite books



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

The Power of Positive Thinking 

Feel the Fear and Do It Anyway

Some people hate seeing me come because I am so positive and try and look on the bright side of things as much as possible.

When we feel the fear and do it (whatever it is we're scared of doing) it is a triumph for us. It helps to know that probably everyone feels fear about communicating and doing things and going places at least some of the time, so like the title of the book says:

_Feel the fear and do it anyway._

That is what I am going to do with my husband George. He wants me to go with him to visit his friend and his wife and their 2 kids. I will feel the fear and go anyway.

I'll let you know how it turns out. I am, however, taking my own house keys so I can walk home if I have to. As long as I know I have an escape route, it really helps me. George was so funny, he said he knew i would try and get out of the visit and he understood. It has been so nice having a spouse who is supportive unlike *all *my past partners.

Thank you for reading and allowing me to be an _*author*_.

I love this forum! Has made my life a helluva lot easier and just w-a-y more fun!

Love,
Leilanistar :thanks :sas


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

The Power of Positive Thinking should be mandatory reading for SA'ers. I have read it maybe 5-6 times. Brian Tracy says that Positive Thinking is mental health whereas negative thinking is mental illness. When people say that positive thinking does not work for them we should ask them how the negative thinking has been working out for them!


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

I Love the Davinci Code, though I know this is not the place, but I thought I"d share. I think that's positive.


----------

